# Tugg links deleted on FaceBook as spam.



## csxjohn (Feb 15, 2019)

I the Fb group "Bluegreen Condo Marketplace" I was trying to direct someone to the rental ads in the TUG marketplace.

The first link I provided was for the region Fl East Coast and Keys.  It got deleted and I got a notification of such.

I then tried to link the Timeshare Marketplace home page, same thing.

I finally posted "So check TUG 2. Com without spaces" That post is still up.

This is really making it hard to spread the word.

I have no idea if someone is marking it spam or if FaceBook is doing it.

If the admin of the group didn't like it he could just delete it without going through FB.

I'm going to try putting the link in a private FB group I belong to.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 15, 2019)

I decided not to try to post in the other group right now.  I have a unit for rent on FB and do not need to be put in FB jail at this time.  I will try once that week is rented or used by me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 15, 2019)

its definitely the admins that are deleting your links not facebook...happens quite often in a number of facebook groups.

heck TUG has its own facebook page https://facebook.com/timeshareusersgroup 

sad really as we certainly dont do that to them.  just makes you wonder why an administrator of a site created specifically to help timeshare owners....would delete links to TUG =)


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 16, 2019)

I have a link in the same post to the last minute rentals offered and that stayed.  

The admin doesn't need to alert FB of an ad they think is spam, they can just delete for no reason at all, that is why I think it's FB.  I tagged you in the post.

I still haven't heard back from FB on my appeal of the posts being spam.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2019)

usually someone is simply "flagging" a post as spam or otherwise...and I believe fb simply errors on the side of caution and will remove an ad flagged like that while they "review" it etc.

we went thru that quite a bit even in our facebook posts for months where someone was just flagging each and every one as "violating community standards" etc.  we disputed them all and they were all restored, but it was more of a headache and a time waster than anything.

plenty of folks out there LOVE to hide anything TUG related.  the industry as a whole would like nothing more than for us to disappear.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 17, 2019)

I don't think facebook "reviews" ones flagged as violating something, in some cases they just delete anything that's flagged by another user, unless that flag/deletion is challenged by a party, and then, maybe. It can take a lot of time and effort to have something reinstated as OK for fb, as mentioned by Brian, but in some cases is done successfully.  fb isn't necessarily consistent in policy. In other cases it's the admin of a specific group, and the same inconsistency applies. Good luck!


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 17, 2019)

They sent me a notice that my deleted post violates their community standards for spam, what do I want to do?

Accept that decision

Appeal and have someone review it .

I asked for a review because I want to be able to share those ads with interested parties


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2019)

yes, we had to click the link to indicate "this isnt spam" or whatever the terminology was used to request a review from facebook.

it was ridiculous for almost a month, ever post we made would get flagged by someone and we would have to appeal it and it would be reinstated later that day etc.

some folks just have nothing better to do than waste other folks time it would seem.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 17, 2019)

It happened to me recently as well in one of the Wyndham FB groups too.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 18, 2019)

you know you are doing something right when shady folks want to prevent you from spreading the word of TUG to other owners!


----------

